# Preservation supplies for sale..went out of business



## VPMLLC (Mar 28, 2015)

We had a property preservation company, but we closed it down this last summer. I have a TON of supplies left over, most of them are NEW. Please contact me if you want photos or more information. I am in Portland OR. We did work for Five Brothers, America's Infomart, Cyprex, Safeguard, Single source, and a couple of other smaller companies.

$250 Veho Muvi HD Professional Handsfree Camcorder - Gumball 3000 Special Edition Complete Kit
Model: VCC-005-MUVI-HDGUM

$75 Graffiti Removal Kit BK ENTERPRISES
Spray bottles with:Marker Graffiti Remover,Sign Safe Graffiti Remover,Metal Safe Graffiti Remover,General Purpose Graffiti Remover,1 Gallon- Elite Graffiti Remover

$15- Master set of contractor keys- 24 keys total
Keys:13226,14262,23255,23323,23737,25223,35453,35542,44535,46637,52534,64445,65432,67767,76567,22431,43362,35241,21121,52344,22322,32323,76667

$50 Advanced set of Bump Keys (28 keys) NEW!!!

$50 Lockpick Set-used

$40 Lockpick Gun-used( with extra new picks)

$15 NEW Smart Key Re-key Reset Cradle Tool (kwikset) Model# 83260

$15 DEWALT Door Lock Installation Kit: has 2 bi-metal hole saws for wood and metal doors. It will work for 2-3/8 in. and 2-3/4 in. backsets and 1-3/8 in. and 1-3/4 in. thick doors. It features a height alignment window for accuracy.
Use to install door locks on wood and metal doors
Bi-metal hole saws
Height alignment window for accuracy
Accepts common backsets of 2-3/8 in. and 2-3/4 in
Fits common door thicknesses of 1-3/8 in. and 1-3/4 in.

$175 LIKE NEW Mega Heat 23,000 BTU portable Kerosene Heater 

All Knobs/deadbolts are NEW: $4 each (quantity of each listed in front) MFS SUPPLY products listed below:
I also have a rekeying kit, if you want to purchase that to rekey the locks to a different code. Any of the locks can be rekeyed to any code you wish. They are all Kwikset locks:

1- 67767 knobs
4- 67767 deadbolts
12- 64445 knobs
21- 64445 deadbolts
2- 25223 knobs
9- 25223 deadbolts
2- 76567 knobs
2- 76567 deadbolts
3- 35241 deadbolts
7- 65432 knobs 
12- 65432 deadbolts
1- 46637 knob
15- 46637 deadbolts
1- 23323 knob
10- 23323 deadbolt
11- 76667 knobs
12- 76667 deadbolts
1- 52534 knob

$100 Kwikset Rekey Kit/ Schlage Rekey Kit/Tools/pins/mat-various bottom and top pins 

Padlocks: $2.50 each:
18- Long Shackle 40mm A389 padlocks
60- Short Shackle 40mm A389 padlocks

2- Long Shackle combination padlocks: $3.75 each-can be coded to a 4 digit code of your choice

32- Flexible Hinge Hasps $1.75 each
3- Flat hinge $1.00 each

86- Slider Locks (for windows, sliding glass doors) .75 each or 10 for $7.50

26- Door Hole Covers (3 grey, 3 white, 20 brass) .75 each

LOCKBOXES: $9.75 each

30- Alpha Lockboxes coded to "OCN" (3100 series) can change code if desired
25- Numeric 4 digit lockbox coded to "0000" (3200 series) can change to any desired code

6 sets- 10 pack drill bits-great for drilling out locks $3.75 each
Description:
10-piece Titanium Drill Bit Set: Strong bits for tough work.
These 10 titanium drill bits are forged of steel and have a titanium coating that makes them even harder, longer-lasting, and faster-penetrating than black oxide bits. Titanium coating also helps protect the bits from chipping and heat buildup. Use these titanium drill bits for general-purpose drilling in metal, wood and plastic. 10-piece titanium drill bit set stocks your toolbox with three 11/64" bits, four 3/16" bits, and three 7/32" bits.

16- 12 pack of 12 inch Carriage Bolts (perfect size for boarding windows) $11 each

1- 5/8 inch Extra LONG auger drill bit with case. perfect size for drilling out holes for boarding $15
Craftsman Self-Propelled Mower 22" - $150 

$300 Husky 3750W Portable Generator **Just got an oil change and a new spark plug**

Ridgid AM2550 Professional Portable Air Mover. 1600 CFM
I have 2 of these. $150 for each. only used a handfull of times EXCELLENT CONDITION

$200 B & G Flex-A-Lite 2600 Fogger LIKE NEW! -
The heavy-duty foggers from B&G are used for flying insect control and mold remediation around the world. They are ideal for commercial and residential accounts because of their compact size, stability, and the 1.5 gal. capacity. The handle and tank are one-piece construction and the unit is rotation-molded for maximum strength. The droplet size available with the 2600 model extends from a power-mist (56 micron droplets) to ULV (20-35 micron droplets). The output and droplet size of the 2600 can be easily selected with the adjustment knob on the nozzle. The 2600 (Flex-A-Lite) has an 48 in. flexible hose for directing the spray to specific sites.

$275 LIKE NEW Echo PB-500T Gas Backpack Blower 50.8cc
$25 1 in. x 54 in. Flex Bit Auger works well either horizontally or vertically when you need to drill within a wall. This flexible bit features a screw point tip that pulls itself through wood. 54 inches in length.
$50 TRIMAX 
UMAX 100 Universal Unattended Trailer Lock - Premium UNIVERSAL 360 degrees of "solid hardened steel" dual purpose coupler lock (fits all couplers)
DuPont TY120S Tyvek Fabric Protective Coverall, Disposable, Open Cuff, 2X-Large, White
I have 12 of size 2XL, Brand new, $5 each
I have 2 of size XL, Brand new, $5 each
Lightly used Hex Armor Sharpsmaster II 9014 Gloves Size L
2 pairs $20 each pair


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

In for a penny, in for a pound it seems...........


----------

